# Vogelsang



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Has anyone been to Vogelsang. It is a WW2 place where Hitler built the sports stadia etc for his civil service. I went there a few years ago with the Raf and it is now in public hands. It is to the east of Monshau.
If anyone has been, is it worth it and where can one stay ie wildcamp there or nearest Stellplatz?
Thank you  

50°34'48.27"N 6°26'41.67"E


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

According to the Bord Atlas, there is a stellplatz at Heimbach which is reasonably close. 50 38 13 N, 006 28 23 E.

It holds 19 MH up to 11m long and has water and electric.

Hope this helps.  

Sandy


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Excellent and thank you. Had a look on Bordatlass online but it seemed to be playing up at the time.
Hope to go next March for a quick look as it is an interesting place


----------



## moby56 (Sep 16, 2010)

Went there quite a few times when in the army, don't want to go back too many memories of long hard runs but a beautiful area :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

probably the closest stellplatz is at Schleiden Gemünd. It is an excellent site in quiet location.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

About 25 minutes away we stayed in the attractive town of Bad Ahrweiler. It's in Bordatlas and might be a food idea to ring ahead as they have their regulars on this site. Nice owners:

Ort: D-53474 Bad Neuenahr-Ahrweiler 
Straße: am Ahrtor 

Latitude: 50.537630 
Longitude: 7.095230


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Hawcara said:


> Has anyone been to Vogelsang. It is a WW2 place where Hitler built the sports stadia etc for his civil service. I went there a few years ago with the Raf and it is now in public hands. It is to the east of Monshau.
> If anyone has been, is it worth it and where can one stay ie wildcamp there or nearest Stellplatz?
> Thank you
> 
> 50°34'48.27"N 6°26'41.67"E


Levelling ramps already in place.

http://goo.gl/maps/Z1Maf


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Ha Ha - They were probably for the tanks to park up on to make the most of the space available.

I was there one summer in the mid 70's when we were attached to the Van Doo's (Canadian Infantry 22nd Regiment - stone cold killers...)

22nd

I remember we had to hunker down in manholes while tanks rolled over the top.

Scary!!

We also shot (SLR's) with tracer rounds at night across the lake - the flat trajectory looked amazing - as did the ricochets.

Drank a few beers too I believe

Cheers

Dave


----------



## womokiste (May 15, 2005)

Hello,

Vogelsang (they have an english website) is a very interesting site in fine area. 
As Boff wrote, Schleiden-Gemünd is a good Stellplatz nearby. There is also one in Simmerath-Gemünd. You can find a lot of places in this area if you have a look on the Eifel homepage (only german/dutch/french)
Good luck and bests
Franz Peter


----------

